# Oooooooooooops!



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well drug the 270bhs twenty min from home for a weekend O fellowship with other campers(house movers! Lol). Guess what I just found out when I washed my hands in the bathroom. You got it, I missed the P-trap in the bathroom sink this past fall!







!!!

Well add that to the list of mounting problems this spring. Had/have a leak I cant find.(think I fixed that) had a bad flex hose to the outside kitchen, replaced and found out it still leaks bad enough I pulled the out side kitchen to access and fix the problem correctly. Was a good idea until reinstalling it lol.

Steps have a stress crack in the mounting bracket and it looks to be a pain to fix.

Good lord this is only a 2year old trailer. Why did I get the short straw trailer.....


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't cha just hate surprises...so I take it the P-trap plastic split from the freeze?


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

You aren't the first, I suspect not the last. Don't be to hard on yourself. I have a check sheet that I use, I won't miss anything again.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yup she split right along the seam that the mold marks left so it was hard to see lol


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

bowhunter2819 said:


> Yup she split right along the seam that the mold marks left so it was hard to see lol


I have never done anything with the p-trap. All I do is run winterizing liquid through the taps until she runs pink and quit. That takes care of the p-trap, as far as I know. Never really thought about that. what about the sin and tub p-trap then also?


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

sonomaguy said:


> Yup she split right along the seam that the mold marks left so it was hard to see lol


I have never done anything with the p-trap. All I do is run winterizing liquid through the taps until she runs pink and quit. That takes care of the p-trap, as far as I know. Never really thought about that. what about the sin and tub p-trap then also?
[/quote]
Same here. Never had any problem.


----------

